# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های تربیت معلم

## Behzad Hatami

سلام دوستان یک سوال داشتم که خیلی نگرانم کرده من الان رشته ی تجربی ام و دارم برای کنکور رشته ی زبان آماده میشم.
شنیدم که میگن برای قبول شدن تو تربیت معلم حتما باید قبول خرداد باشی .
آیا امسالم همینجوریه یا نه؟
لطفا کمکم کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

